
A free Covid-19 Symptoms tracker - dinukadev
https://covidaware.me/
======
dinukadev
Hey Guys.

I work as a developer for this company. We are based in Australia. It is a
free to use Covid Symptoms tracker that you can use to daily track your
symptoms.

Even if you are healthy, would be useful to track your progress throughout
this quarantine period.

It also has a delete my profile option so you can leave the platform anytime
you want and all the data will be wiped off.

Just need your email to sign up and I promise we are not spammers :) .. This
is just a way for us to open up our platform to the public to use.

Would love to hear your feedback on the same too.

Stay safe everyone!

